# Bow stix



## Missul8r (Oct 1, 2012)

A friend of mine did that exact same thing. I don't have a pic, but try to weld the field points were they point slightly forward and have the legs about a foot apart. Ill try to get a pic later tonight.


----------



## Fisher_dude (Aug 9, 2011)

I dont know why i didnt think of this when i saw them. Im going to make one now. Ill post pics when im done.


----------



## Fisher_dude (Aug 9, 2011)

This is what im going to do. Took the old stab mount off one of my bowfishing bows. Going to clean everything up and cut the old field points off and tig it all up tomorrow! 

heres a before pic.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Yeah I may try to do it next weekend shouldn't be that hard at all


----------



## pbrewster (Jun 12, 2012)

I've since lost it over the years but I made one out of a small piece of aluminum maybe 1/4" thick, I cut a small 1x1" square, drilled a hole in the middle so the stabilizer could go through it, then I drilled 2 small holes in the sides (angled) got a couple pieces of small all thread threaded them into the holes then used a couple pieces of an old carbon arrow with inserts then just screwed them onto it an there you have legs. When not not shooting your bow will be supported by your stabilizer an the legs therefore keeping your cam out of the dirt.. hope this helps sorry that I don't have a pic for this.


----------



## olemil4me (Mar 1, 2008)

Well I broke down and bought some bowstix and I can honestly say yes I could of built something but not with the versatility and adjustment of the bowstix great product and work great for blind hunts and just shooting in general you do t have to lay your bow down


----------



## born2shoot3 (May 9, 2010)

look at gunshy archery they already developed something


----------



## scaffido (Apr 21, 2011)

i have the older style ill sell if anyone is interested?


----------



## WIarcher (Sep 7, 2005)

I made this using a golf ball, two pieces of arrow shaft, a 2 1/4" x 5/16" fine thread bolt and a few washers. Wouldn't have needed the washers but the bolt was a bit long and would bottom out in the stabilizer bushing before tightening all the way down. I drilled a hole all the way through the golf ball for the bolt and two holes about a 1/2" deep at a slight forward and outward angle for the legs. I did put some round headed screws in the inserts to keep the arrows from from filling with dirt, but you probably wouldn't have to. I was gonna use field points but was afraid I would some how stab myself.

I had the old arrows, golf ball and washers already. Think I paid .90 cents for the bolt. I did paint the golf ball black, but only becuase I had black spray paint. 

Used it this weekend in the turkey blind and it worked good. Did manage to arrow a turkey , but not sure the sticks had alot to do with it other than holding the bow while it was sitting there.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

WIarcher said:


> I made this using a golf ball, two pieces of arrow shaft, a 2 1/4" x 5/16" fine thread bolt and a few washers. Wouldn't have needed the washers but the bolt was a bit long and would bottom out in the stabilizer bushing before tightening all the way down. I drilled a hole all the way through the golf ball for the bolt and two holes about a 1/2" deep at a slight forward and outward angle for the legs. I did put some round headed screws in the inserts to keep the arrows from from filling with dirt, but you probably wouldn't have to. I was gonna use field points but was afraid I would some how stab myself.
> 
> I had the old arrows, golf ball and washers already. Think I paid .90 cents for the bolt. I did paint the golf ball black, but only becuase I had black spray paint.
> 
> ...


I'll be doing this. Thanks for posting


----------



## maineguide (Jul 12, 2009)

I have 2 pair of the bow stix to sell if anyone is interested. 








If interested contact me and I will give you a deal


----------



## Bubba69 (Mar 5, 2010)

Check out a hideabow then u dont need these because the blind comes off and u still have legs


----------



## Frogdog (Apr 17, 2013)

maineguide said:


> I have 2 pair of the bow stix to sell if anyone is interested.
> View attachment 1654597
> 
> 
> If interested contact me and I will give you a deal


How much??


----------



## Frogdog (Apr 17, 2013)

Still interested!!


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

maineguide said:


> I have 2 pair of the bow stix to sell if anyone is interested.
> View attachment 1654597
> 
> 
> If interested contact me and I will give you a deal


I'm interested


----------

